# aikido, always aikido



## Manny (Aug 17, 2010)

Don't know why, but I love aikido. I have a brief exposure to it a long time ago, maybe 10 to 12 years ago I can't recall very well, in those days almost all the students were doctors and we have a sensei who comes to our dojo only twice a week cause he lived 115 kilometers away.

I think I was inlfluenced by Steven Seagal's movie NICO, I didin't stay in akido so much maybe one or two months, my problem was I enden work at 7 pm every night and the aikido classes started at 9:30-10:00 p.m. so I was in home at 12:00 am and fall sleep at 1.00 am and the waith till 7 pm till 10:00 pm to start the class was a waste of time.

I really like to see how the aikidoka flows with his partner, and also think that aikido can be an efective way of self defense, that's why I think off aikido very ofthen.

Aikido is elegant, is very spiritual and can be a good tool for take care of one's person.

Manny


----------



## dot1021 (Aug 17, 2010)

I've also started learning aikido. I've been at it since March of this year. Got a lot to learn, but one of my fellow students attacked me with a yokomen when I wasn't expecting it...and almost without thinking I performed shihonage before I knew what was happening. He was most impressed that I did something..anything...rather than just stand there. So there is something to this "muscle memory."


----------



## C Sal (May 12, 2021)

Manny said:


> Don't know why, but I love aikido. I have a brief exposure to it a long time ago, maybe 10 to 12 years ago I can't recall very well, in those days almost all the students were doctors and we have a sensei who comes to our dojo only twice a week cause he lived 115 kilometers away.
> 
> I think I was inlfluenced by Steven Seagal's movie NICO, I didin't stay in akido so much maybe one or two months, my problem was I enden work at 7 pm every night and the aikido classes started at 9:30-10:00 p.m. so I was in home at 12:00 am and fall sleep at 1.00 am and the waith till 7 pm till 10:00 pm to start the class was a waste of time.
> 
> ...



Nice. I hear you. I love Aikido too. I used to be a Karate guy, until I saw the movie Nico. From there I kept on going til I found the right Sensei and right school.


----------



## C Sal (May 12, 2021)

dot1021 said:


> I've also started learning aikido. I've been at it since March of this year. Got a lot to learn, but one of my fellow students attacked me with a yokomen when I wasn't expecting it...and almost without thinking I performed shihonage before I knew what was happening. He was most impressed that I did something..anything...rather than just stand there. So there is something to this "muscle memory."


I hope you kept on going. All Aikido Masters were white belts too.


----------



## Yokozuna514 (May 12, 2021)

C Sal said:


> Nice. I hear you. I love Aikido too. I used to be a Karate guy, until I saw the movie Nico. From there I kept on going til I found the right Sensei and right school.


Welcome to the forum.   Just a quick note, that the post you are replying to was made in 2010.   If you are looking for a response from people that posted in a particular thread, you may want to check the date of the last post.


----------



## C Sal (May 12, 2021)

Yokozuna514 said:


> Welcome to the forum.   Just a quick note, that the post you are replying to was made in 2010.   If you are looking for a response from people that posted in a particular thread, you may want to check the date of the last post.


Oh I see. I didn't even realise that. Next time I'll check the activity date. Thank you for letting me know.


----------

